# Florida SWAT do it right!!!!



## 193 (Sep 25, 2006)

The Nation can sleep a little easier with this one GONE!!!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15012086/


----------



## Oscar32 (Sep 20, 2006)

I was pleased when I heard about this. Listen, we all know how our justice system works and once this guy made it into the court system who knows what the outcome could have been. I know that if that happened to me and I was watching from above, this is the outcome that I would be hoping for. 
"Ladies and gentlemen, God will be the judge and jury this time," said Polk County Sheriff Grady Judd during a news conference. 

Hats Off to Florida SWAT!


----------

